# New basketball league for White people only.



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

When I first came across this I thought it was some kinda joke. Sadly it doesnt seem to be. ******* racist are stupid and ruin everything for decent people.


http://technorati.com/sports/article/does-a-proposed-white-only-basketball/




> I have no doubts that should the All-American Basketball Association actually become a reality, Notre Dame grad Kyle McAlarney will be the first signee.
> 
> McAlarney, of course, famously asserted on Outside the Lines that the NBA is racist against white players because, he believes, he didn't get a fair chance in training camp with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

the NBA product is utter shit at this point so i would watch this new league if it wasnt just for white dudes. All you can really do is just point and laugh at these guys they have no shame.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree about the NBA being utter shit, especially with the ref that went to jail for gambling and his tell all book about all the stuff that happens behind closed doors. 

But that is no reason to have a new league for ****** only. It's pure f#cking racist bullsh!t.

I hope that the daughters of all the guys that play in this league marry big black guys. 





*edit: if you havent heard anything about the ref gambling scandal check out the link below. *

http://deadspin.com/5392067/excerpts-from-the-book-the-nba-doesnt-want-you-to-read


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I agree about the NBA being utter shit, especially with the ref that went to jail for gambling and *his tell all book about all the stuff that happens behind closed doors. *
> 
> But that is no reason to have a new league for ****** only. It's pure f#cking racist bullsh!t.
> 
> ...


Don't you think that on some level his book has to be taken with a grain of salt as he is somewhat of a disgruntled former employee?

I'm not saying that the league isn't without its fair share of issues and knuckleheads, but to say the product being utter shit is a bit of an overstatement IMO. I am certain that if certain big name corporation employees were as high profile as the NBA, or any other sport for that matter, they too would have their fair share of issues. Raging alcoholics, dead beat dads, DUI offenders, tax evaders, cocaine/drug issues, etc., etc.... Hell just look at congress for that matter and see how squeaky clean they are. 

On the flip side, watching the US basketball team play in the past Olympics was once again enjoyable, and that team was made up of the rising stars currently playing in the NBA.

In regards to the OP, that = utter failure, period.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Don't you think that on some level his book has to be taken with a grain of salt as he is somewhat of a disgruntled former employee?
> 
> I'm not saying that the league isn't without its fair share of issues and knuckleheads, but to say the product being utter shit is a bit of an overstatement IMO. I am certain that if certain big name corporation employees were as high profile as the NBA, or any other sport for that matter, they too would have their fair share of issues. Raging alcoholics, dead beat dads, DUI offenders, tax evaders, cocaine/drug issues, etc., etc.... Hell just look at congress for that matter and see how squeaky clean they are.
> 
> ...


I take it with a grain of salt but at the same time I think a lot of what he has said in the book is true or at least based off of the truth. 

I have been a huge NBA fan since growing up in Chicago during Jordan's reign. 

I have watched the NBA through the years and always have had problems with the refs at times. Not because they were calling fouls against my team but because of missed calls, certain players being treated differently than others. I could go on and on with this. 

I think a lot of what was said in the book is either true or based off of the truth but not all that far away from it. If it wasnt then why did the NBA try and have the book stop from being published???


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I take it with a grain of salt but at the same time I think a lot of what he has said in the book is true or at least based off of the truth.
> 
> I have been a huge NBA fan since growing up in Chicago during Jordan's reign.
> 
> ...


I can certainly understand issues with refs. All sports have their own issues. Rasheed Wallace should not get half of the technicals he gets, Vincent Jackson should not have gotten a flag for kicking the red flag during the Jets/Chargers game, how many missed calls happen in baseball? I'm not even gonna mention college sports. Hell the mma has its fair share of questionable reffing. So this dude gets caught gambling and now wants to make money off of what could very well be a fabrication. Maybe thats why the NBA tried to stop it. I really don't know, just speculating. The NBA has worked really hard to curve its image over the last few years (Arenas doesn't help at all) and to say the league is shit doesn't really give the teams right now the credit for playin some competitive ball. 

Side note: Being from Chi town, does that make you still a Bulls fan? Just wondering what's up with them. I mean they got Rose, Noah, Deng, Hinrich (white guy!!!) and are playing sub >500 ball. I'm a Laker fan, I just thought the Bulls would have been a bit more challenging in the east.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

What a bunch of racists that's REALLY sad.... Do they not understand that all the top basketball players a "Colored" ? like who in the right mind would want to watch crappy Basketball when u can see all the top players.... Love it when people call others racist so they make a ALL WHITE TEAM? What a sad hypocritical group they are


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

How are they gonna shoot the ball with the hoods on their head?


----------



## dillweed (Jan 18, 2010)

So BET is racist? I'm heinz 57 so no one can pull racist shit on me. White people have NEVER brought guns to music awards or to sporting events... This is a very simple fact that any little kid can comprehend. FACTS! Like west coast and east coast rock bands, much less any other kind of music, get into gangster gun retard baby ego sh*t? When too many (not all or most) of the black people choose to quit acting like animals in their gangster mentality and how that causes them to act in their personal lives, why not have a league for people that would never even think of bringing a gun to a professional sporting event? People that embrace respect, honor, dignity, humility and not people that embrace hostility and hate and animalistic egoistic immaturity... Personally, I don't want to watch black or white people or any people play basketball...

Lets have ALL white leagues, ALL black leagues, ALL asian leagues, ALL indigenous leagues or whoever wants to do whatever? Instead of the race haters here baby whining about a white league. Wah wah wah...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

If somebody feels he did not get a real chance in NBA, then come to europe .. here you have mostly white guys playing so come over here and test your skills.. just bring your best game cause here they can and will jump.. 

no need to make a new league is what i am trying to say.. just move away to another place..


----------

